# TAP questions/bundled 64486-64489



## traceystewart (Sep 14, 2016)

If anesthesiologist placed 64488 (bilateral, by injection) and also 64487 (by continuous infusion on the right side only) can both codes be billed together?  Modifier?  I'm getting edit stating NCCI edit : 64487 "can never to report together with code 64488 due to CCI mutually exclusive edit?  Any help with this would be greatly appreciate  

Big thanks to any helpers...Tracey, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 18, 2016)

"Code 64488(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 64487(column 2). A modifier is not allowed to override this relationship."

64487  
Transversus abdominis plane (TAP) block (abdominal plane block, rectus sheath block) unilateral; by continuous infusion(s) (includes imaging guidance, when performed)  

64488 Transversus abdominis plane (TAP) block (abdominal plane block, rectus sheath block) bilateral; by injections (includes imaging guidance, when performed) 

_____________
Since modifier is not allowed, 64487 would not be separately reportable for Medicare or carrier that follows NCCI. To put that reimbursement implication in context if 64487 has a Medicare allowable of around $76.26 when reported as a standalone code and since it has the lower RVU than 64488 even if it was not subject to the NCCI edit, it would be at 50% if could of been reported with 64488 so  it that is only involving around $38.13 that will not be received from a Medicare perspective.


----------

